# TOSHIBA MQ03ABB200 is out of stock



## Proof1961 (6 mo ago)

I have a Bolt 2TB. The Toshiba HD is out of stock on Amazon, Walmart, and others. What other 2TB hard drive will work?? Thanks!


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Proof1961 said:


> I have a Bolt 2TB. The Toshiba HD is out of stock on Amazon, Walmart, and others. What other 2TB hard drive will work?? Thanks!


The only other options for the Toshiba 2.5" drives are the 1TB MQ01ABD100V and the 3TB MQ03ABB300. Gohharddrive.com and Amazon (sold by goharddrive) have the 3TB for $59.


----------



## Proof1961 (6 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> The only other options for the Toshiba 2.5" drives are the 1TB MQ01ABD100V and the 3TB MQ03ABB300. Gohharddrive.com and Amazon (sold by goharddrive) have the 3TB for $59.


Thank you for your response, it is appreciated. Am I right in saying that extra steps have to be taken to install a 3 TB drive? Are there other brands of 2TB drive brands that will work?

I don’t like to spend extra, but if it comes down to it, I might use weak knees to get the 2 TB hard drive installed.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Proof1961 said:


> Thank you for your response, it is appreciated. Am I right in saying that extra steps have to be taken to install a 3 TB drive? Are there other brands of 2TB drive brands that will work?
> 
> I don’t like to spend extra, but if it comes down to it, I might use weak knees to get the 2 TB hard drive installed.


No extra steps, the Bolt will automatically format the drive. You will have to re-pair the cableCARD, and it will be factory reset. But, that would be true if you go with Weaknees as well. I'm not familiar with other 2.5" internal drives that will work for the long term. If you were to go with an external drive, I would recommend the western Digital Red Plus CMR drive or the Purple CMR drive. The Bolt will format it up to 3TB without any other tools. Nothing wrong with Weaknees. Very reputable.


----------



## CWSpangler (Dec 25, 2018)

pl1 said:


> The only other options for the Toshiba 2.5" drives are the 1TB MQ01ABD100V and the 3TB MQ03ABB300. Gohharddrive.com and Amazon (sold by goharddrive) have the 3TB for $59.


There are currently three MQ03ABB300 drive listings on Amazon,
sold and shipped by goHardDrive.


This MQ03ABB300 is $59.99 and the photo shows "DRIVE REV AAA AAZ0/JP0T0U"








Amazon.com: Toshiba 2.5 3TB 5400RPM SATA HDD for External Storage - (MQ03ABB300) : Electronics


Amazon.com: Toshiba 2.5 3TB 5400RPM SATA HDD for External Storage - (MQ03ABB300) : Electronics



smile.amazon.com




The header and "Brand" and photos all say TOSHIBA.
In the description it includes the bullet point "Advanced Format 512e".

This MQ03ABB300 is $49.99 (sale) and the photo shows "DRIVE REV AZA AA00/JP050U"








Amazon.com: MDD - MQ03ABB300 3TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5in Hard Drive (15mm Thickness for TiVo, MiniPC, CCTV DVR only, NOT for Laptop) - 3 Year Warranty : Electronics


Amazon.com: MDD - MQ03ABB300 3TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5in Hard Drive (15mm Thickness for TiVo, MiniPC, CCTV DVR only, NOT for Laptop) - 3 Year Warranty : Electronics



smile.amazon.com




The header and "Brand" say "MDD MAXDIGITALDATA" but the photos only say TOSHIBA.
That photo shows a graphic on the drive saying "ADVANCED AF FORMAT".

The third listing is nearly the same as the $49.99, but not on sale at $69.99.








Amazon.com: MDD MQ03ABB300 3TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5in Hard Drive (15mm Thickness for TiVo, MiniPC, CCTV DVR only, NOT for Laptop) : Electronics


Amazon.com: MDD MQ03ABB300 3TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5in Hard Drive (15mm Thickness for TiVo, MiniPC, CCTV DVR only, NOT for Laptop) : Electronics



smile.amazon.com




It also says near the top "Brand: Amazon Renewed".


So maybe if it says "MDD MAXDIGITALDATA" it is a refurb, 
and only the $59.99 is actually a new Toshiba drive?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

CWSpangler said:


> There are currently three MQ03ABB300 drive listings on Amazon,
> sold and shipped by goHardDrive.


Or you could buy directly from goharddrive.com


----------



## Proof1961 (6 mo ago)

I was under the impression that the 3 TB hard drive does not fit like the 2TB drive does and extra measures need be taken to get it placed in a Bolt? What has your experience been?


----------



## Proof1961 (6 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> Or you could buy directly from goharddrive.com


I was under the impression that the 3 TB hard drive does not fit like the 2TB drive does and extra measures need be taken to get it placed in a Bolt? What has your experience been?


----------



## Proof1961 (6 mo ago)

CWSpangler said:


> There are currently three MQ03ABB300 drive listings on Amazon,
> sold and shipped by goHardDrive.
> 
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that the 3 TB hard drive does not fit like the 2TB drive does and extra measures need be taken to get it placed in a Bolt? What has your experience been?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Proof1961 said:


> I was under the impression that the 3 TB hard drive does not fit like the 2TB drive does and extra measures need be taken to get it placed in a Bolt? What has your experience been?


Both the 2TB and the 3TB Toshiba drives are 15mm. The problem is that 15mm drives are too big for laptops, but the TiVo Bolt can accommodate them fine. I have the 2TB 15mm drive in my Bolt.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

pl1 said:


> Or you could buy directly from goharddrive.com


I purchased directly from goharddrive and had no issues whatsoever! Good experience…. Fast shipping!


----------



## Proof1961 (6 mo ago)

MrDell said:


> I purchased directly from goharddrive and had no issues whatsoever! Good experience…. Fast shipping!


On the web page that your link provides it says: "not fit laptop, TiVo, Mini PC or USB Enclosure"


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Proof1961 said:


> On the web page that your link provides it says: "not fit laptop, TiVo, Mini PC or USB Enclosure"


The Toshiba 15mm drive will be fine for the TiVo Bolts…. They fit fine


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Proof1961 said:


> On the web page that your link provides it says: "not fit laptop, TiVo, Mini PC or USB Enclosure"


As others have said, it's perfectly fine for a Tivo, the 15mm height is a non issue, plug it in, boot up the Tivo, that's the limit of work needed, this is considered the most preferred replacement Bolt drive.
It's recommended to run a long disk test on using a laptop or desktop if you have the cables to do it, but if you don't it is not the end of the world.


----------



## Proof1961 (6 mo ago)

Proof1961 said:


> I was under the impression that the 3 TB hard drive does not fit like the 2TB drive does and extra measures need be taken to get it placed in a Bolt? What has your experience been?





dianebrat said:


> As others have said, it's perfectly fine for a Tivo, the 15mm height is a non issue, plug it in, boot up the Tivo, that's the limit of work needed, this is considered the most preferred replacement Bolt drive.
> It's recommended to run a long disk test on using a laptop or desktop if you have the cables to do it, but if you don't it is not the end of the world.


does a 3 TB drive tend to overheat or not last as long?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Proof1961 said:


> does a 3 TB drive tend to overheat or not last as long?


No, just listen to what we all keep telling you, the Toshiba in 1, 2, or 3TB is the drive to get.
Some folks make a big deal about additional Bolt cooling, plenty of us run Bolts in the factory config with no issues, it’s up to you to decide how far you want to take things .


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

Proof1961 said:


> does a 3 TB drive tend to overheat or not last as long?


I put a MQ03ABB300 in my Bolt Jan. 2019 and it's still working fine. It was $129.99 then. I do use a cooling fan on it.


----------

